# How to start on raw feeding



## Lilysam (Jun 9, 2012)

So I'm looking into getting Sam on a raw diet and was wondering how much more expensive it is. Also I have no idea how or where to start so if you guys have any suggestions, books, websites ect. It would be greatly appreciated 

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

here you go. when i fed raw i researched some of the links below then dove in and gave each one a whole cornish hen and it was easier from that point on lol... with 3 it was more expensive and i needed a full freezer. with one dog its way easier 

The Original Top 50 BARF FAQs for Beginners - BARF: A Bones and Raw Food Diet for Dogs
Raw Feeding FAQ
SundaySaver: National - Weekly Sales Circulars & Sunday Newspaper Ads

pets.groups.yahoo.com/gro...-Supplier/
Books: 
The BARF Diet by Ian Billinghurst, DVM 
Home-Prepared Dog & Cat Diets: the Healthful Alternative 
by Donald R. Strombeck 
Natural Nutrition for Dogs and Cats by Kymythy Schultze 
Work Wonders by Tom Lonsdale, DVM 
The Holistic Guide for a Healthy Dog by Wendy Volhard 
Switching To Raw by Susan K. Johnson 
The New Natural Cat by Anitra Frazier 
Dr. Pitcairn's Complete Guide to Natural Health for Dogs and Cats by Richard Pitcairn, DVM and Susan Hubble Pitcarin 
The Complete Herbal Handbook for the Dog and Cat by Juliette de Bairacli Levy 
Raw Dog Food by Carina Beth McDonald 
Websites: 
General Information About Raw Diets 
Raw Learning Site 
The Top 50 BARF FAQ for Beginners 
WellPet's Nutrition Articles 
Caber Feidh's Holsitic Care Articles (site owned/articles written by sfraw member, Christie Keith) 
RawFed.com 
US Raw Meaty Bones Organization 
Raw Connections 

Articles 
What's Best, Cooked or Raw? 
Do Dogs and Cats Need Grains? 
The Importance of Feeding a Natural Diet 
Natural Diet for Dogs and Cats by Jeff Levy DVM 
Why Raw? 
Is A Raw Diet Dangerous? by Dr. Wysong 
Why Cats Shouldn't Eat Dry Food 

Raw Diet Guru Websites 
Richard Pitcairn 
Ian Billinghurst 
Wendy Volhard 
Tom Lonsdale 
Kymythy Schultz 
Sue Johnson 
Marina Zacharias - based on Juliette de Bairacli Levy's diet 
Monica Segal 
Feline Specific Sites 
Pottenger Cats study 
Cat Nutrition 
Feline Future 
Holisticat 
Raw Fed Cats 
Michelle T. bernard's diet 
How to prepare fresh cat food by Christine M. Ruessheim 
Canine Specific Sites 
The BARF Pictorial 
Raw Dog Ranch Step-by-Step Pictorial 
Raw Fed Dogs 
Lew Olson 
Dogaware 
4LoveofDog 
Forums: 
Raw Diet Lists 
The RawFeeding List (the biggest raw diet list - you should start here if new to raw) 
The RawDiet List 
The RawPaws List 
The RawChat List 
The BARFWorld List (hosted by veterinarian, Dr. Ian Billinghurst) 
The advBARF List (for advanced discussions - no beginners, please) 
The Basic Raw List (for those following more of a Lonsdale/whole carcass approach) 
The BARFLite List (for those who feed cooked meat or kibble in addition to raw) 

General Health Lists 
WellPet (the original pet health list) 
The NaturalPet List 
The HolisticPet List 
The Pets4Homeopathy List 
Feline Lists 
The Holisticat List 
The CatBARF List 
The CatNutrition List 
The RawCat List 
The FelineFutureDiet List 
The CatWell List (general cat health, not just diet) 
Canine Lists 
The K9NutritionStudyGroup List 
The RawPup List (great for learning to feed puppies raw) 
The RawBreeder List 
The NaturalRawDog List 
The SeniorRawFeeding List 
Ferret List 
The NaturalFerret List 
For breed specific raw groups, please go to the Yahoo! Groups site and do a search for your breed "+ BARF" or "+ raw". You will usually find a list specifically tailored to fanciers of your breed and/or breed type (sighthounds, giant breeds, toy breeds, etc.) 
The RawVet List is a great place to send your vet so they can learn more about raw diets!
DogAware.com: Diet Options for Dogs
Re: BARF websites and books
Raw Fed Dogs
Leerburg Dog Training | Q&A Feeding a Raw Diet
www.b-naturals.com/May2006.php
www.b-naturals.com/natural.php
Re: BARF websites and books
BARF Diet - Healthy & Natural Raw Food For Dogs & Cats, Pet Health Care Food & Nutrition Products Supply Online
The Original Top 50 BARF FAQs for Beginners - BARF: A Bones and Raw Food Diet for Dogs
barfers.com: The Leading Bar Fers Site on the Net
Welcome to the Raw Dog Ranch
www.angelfire.com/biz/fro...awFed.html
www.b-naturals.com/default.php
www.ipindex.com/
Caber Feidh Scottish Deerhounds
Dog Food | Puppy Food | Diet Dog Food | BowChow.com
www.forums.doghobbyist.com/fo...p?catid=29
Raw Fed Dogs
RawFed.com Home Page
Jane Anderson's Raw Learning Site

premade raw:
Oma's Pride Raw Pet Food
www.bravodiet.com
Nature's Variety
Primal Pet Foods: Wholesome Raw Food for Dogs and Cats
RAW Dog Food for Dogs | BARF Raw Diets | Raw Feeding Pets, Dr. Billinghurst
Amoré Pet Foods (Canada) | Frozen Raw & MEGA morsels
Pepperdogz and Peppercatz Holistic Meals & Treats for your Best Friends - Home Page
Healthypawsllc.net
All Natural Dog Food | Dehydrated Raw Dog Food | Like Homemade Pet Food

http://www.hare-today.com/
http://www.ukrmb.co.uk/images/ww.pdf
__________________


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

OMG Mebully21 ... remind me to ask you for references next time I have a question! What an awesome list of references!!!!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

mebully21 said:


> here you go. when i fed raw i researched some of the links below then dove in and gave each one a whole cornish hen and it was easier from that point on lol... with 3 it was more expensive and i needed a full freezer. with one dog its way easier
> 
> The Original Top 50 BARF FAQs for Beginners - BARF: A Bones and Raw Food Diet for Dogs
> Raw Feeding FAQ
> ...


This reply should be sticky all by it self!


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

aw youre welcom!
if you get a stand alone freezer try to get a tall one, not the chest ones, they are a pain in the butt as you have to bendover to get the raw frozen food out lol and a stand up one is much better


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

I think I saw a thread in here some time ago with all the raw feeders and a pic of their freezers! It's quite something!


----------



## Lilysam (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the tips. Will do my research 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

